
Over 12,000 farmer suicides per year, Centre tells Supreme Court of India - vector_spaces
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/over-12000-farmer-suicides-per-year-centre-tells-supreme-court/articleshow/58486441.cms
======
ankit28595
For context, according to 2011 census there were 118 million farmers and 144
million farm labourers in India. 12,000 suicides per year puts the suicide
rate at 4.5 per 100,000 people. This is lower than suicide rate of most
countries.

------
tracker1
Aside: No, India Times, I don't want your fucking notifications, especially
that I've never been to your site before, and it really turns me off from
wanting to interact with your site entirely.

